# Approaching one million posts!



## jont (Sep 8, 2011)

Less than 5000 to go.
Who will be the one to make that post? is there a way to tell?
My bet is on Denise.  

Any one else care to chime in?


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 8, 2011)

In point of fact, we're well past the millionth post already, thanks to the large number of spam posts we have to delete on nearly a daily basis.   Your post, for instance, was actually post # 1,170,884.

[Edited to add:]

Here's a link to Post # 1,000,000, from October 2010.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 8, 2011)

I suppose it'd be too big a PITA to see who's was 1,000,000? They are probably wondering where the boiled pizza recipe came from.....

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 8, 2011)

Plus this is at least the 3rd incarnation of TUG, and the posts from the other forums are not part of this forum.


----------



## jont (Sep 8, 2011)

I stand corrected! Noobie mistake. :ignore: 
Still an impressive number!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 8, 2011)

*Whoa!  That's Lots & Lots Of TUG-BBS Entries.*




jont said:


> Approaching one million posts!


You mean JLB is back?

Who'd a-thunk ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

